# E15 B12 Sentra Header



## sss1980210s (Dec 15, 2004)

Does anyone know were I can get a header for a 1984 B12 E15 engine. An old Skool friend wants one & I see pacesetter quit making them ? Thanks,. Howard


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I think it's S&S, there was one on ebay for 189 the other day, i doubt it sold. Check the b11 / e16 forums last week or 2.


----------



## sss1980210s (Dec 15, 2004)

I think it's S&S, there was one on ebay for 189 the other day, i doubt it sold. Check the b11 / e16 forums last week or 2.[/QUOTE]
You are right.I typed in a search on ebay & found it. I won it on ebay for him ;it was not cheap $189. I guess the seller knew what he had & was waiting for someone like my friend.Thanks, Howard :cheers:


----------

